# Phoenix



## robin (Dec 23, 2004)

Anybody entering any contests this year? Let me know, I'd like to check y'all out.


----------



## robin (Dec 23, 2004)

I know at least one of y'all is competin' right?


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

WELL BE THERE


----------



## robin (Dec 23, 2004)

Bet... I'll be lookin' for ya :thumbsup:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

what sort of "hospitality" is waiting when we get there?? Sat nite will be open


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Jan 24 2005, 12:23 AM
> *what sort of "hospitality" is waiting when we get there??  Sat nite will be open
> [snapback]2636984[/snapback]​*



Dawg.... you Know I'll take care of ya'll ......Shit I'm new to the area myslef, but I will still show my fellow riders lots of luv

I'll be at the show, but won't be showing anything  .........unless its cheaper to register my car than parking and admission :biggrin:


----------



## robin (Dec 23, 2004)

...how much is parking and admission by the way... anybody know? I couldn't find anything on the PHX fairgrounds site.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Jan 23 2005, 11:23 PM
> *what sort of "hospitality" is waiting when we get there??  Sat nite will be open
> [snapback]2636984[/snapback]​*


Robert you know the Pouty Face Road Crew has to make this an annual event...plus I hear there are going to be quite a few cars from up here going to AZ in March


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 24 2005, 02:37 PM
> *Dawg.... you Know I'll take care of ya'll ......Shit I'm new to the area myslef, but I will still show my fellow riders lots of luv
> 
> I'll be at the show, but won't be showing anything  .........unless its cheaper to register my car than parking and admission :biggrin:
> [snapback]2638969[/snapback]​*



Cool, then it is on...we will be getting there on Sat morning, set up, and check in to the momo, then its on...so what is up from there??


Hey, when the hell did you move there?? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Jan 26 2005, 09:47 PM
> *Cool, then it is on...we will be getting there on Sat morning, set up, and check in to the momo, then its on...so what is up from there??
> Hey, when the hell did you move there?? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> [snapback]2647530[/snapback]​*


Well, for starters Toro or you can call up the "chile" girl and ..........she made the LRM "ladies of lowrider" on page 76-77 with my ride :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

I know some people from various chapters of Impalas are planning on going, I'll be there if I'm done moving....last year was OFF THA HOOK......85 degrees in March, LOVE IT


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

Maybe this year Toro can out-do himself and get an even better picture for my avatar in that same building in Phoenix :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Jan 26 2005, 09:40 PM
> *Maybe this year Toro can out-do himself and get an even better picture for my avatar in that same building in Phoenix  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2647962[/snapback]​*



i don't remmber Toro being there last year  He didn't say hi 
:twak:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jan 26 2005, 11:59 PM
> *i don't remmber Toro being there last year   He didn't say hi
> :twak:
> 
> [snapback]2648010[/snapback]​*


Hey, as long as I get a volunteer or two out there


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jan 27 2005, 12:36 AM
> *I know some people from various chapters of Impalas are planning on going, I'll be there if I'm done moving....last year was OFF THA HOOK......85 degrees in March, LOVE IT
> [snapback]2647948[/snapback]​*



Thats what i'm talking about!!!

Uso4vida.......Yea I'm relocating out west, I should be there by Feb.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

what Jen I was there.....you guys set up against the wall and I think you were kicking back on the tailgate of the dually....talk about getting tipsy early.....hehehehe

Francisco....a new avatar....you trying to call me out????? hehehe..cuz I gotta get a new one for Crazy Cutty too..hehehe...I know those two avatars were looked at a lot.....and well...as long as the guys don't forget me when they leave down there....it's on.....I got some plans already...so yeah...I think we will out do ourselves with the avatar shots...just remember a removable plaque...wink wink


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Jan 27 2005, 07:23 PM
> *what Jen I was there.....you guys set up against the wall and I think you were kicking back on the tailgate of the dually....talk about getting tipsy early.....hehehehe
> 
> Francisco....a new avatar....you trying to call me out????? hehehe..cuz I gotta get a new one for Crazy Cutty too..hehehe...I know those two avatars were looked at a lot.....and well...as long as the guys don't forget me when they leave down there....it's on.....I got some plans already...so yeah...I think we will out do ourselves with the avatar shots...just remember a removable plaque...wink wink
> [snapback]2650691[/snapback]​*


 :0.... :biggrin: ....  Hey can anyone post that pic of "chile" girl posing by the ride on page 76 of "ladies of lowriding" ??


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

LOOKING TO SPEND THE WEEKEND THERE. ANY NITECLUBS THAT CRACK ON SAT NITE??? PREFERABLY ONES THAT PLAY HIP HOP AND HAVE A MIXED OR LATIN CROWD.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jan 28 2005, 12:49 AM
> *LOOKING TO SPEND THE WEEKEND THERE. ANY NITECLUBS THAT CRACK ON SAT NITE??? PREFERABLY ONES THAT PLAY HIP HOP AND HAVE A MIXED OR LATIN CROWD.
> [snapback]2651848[/snapback]​*


IS JACKSON'S ON 3RD ST. ANY GOOD?


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 27 2005, 08:50 AM
> *Thats what i'm talking about!!!
> 
> Uso4vida.......Yea I'm relocating out west, I should be there by Feb.
> [snapback]2648789[/snapback]​*



:thumbsdown: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Jan 28 2005, 07:51 PM
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2654614[/snapback]​*


i dont think ept will show as of right now ....but its not for sure im just saying what i heard


----------



## ghost1 (Nov 4, 2002)

Well looks like it will be a good show. Rollerz Only Will be in the house!!!! Hope to see all Yal their..


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

I'll be rolling down with UCE.......let's make sure we get another good LIL pic like we did last year.....and Robert....make sure you are around.....heheheheh


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

FinestKreations Bike Club Exclusive will be in da house! Hey where is everyone staying? Ill be at the Motel 6 not to far from the Convention center! Post up some hot spots out in AZ!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

yup...it would be a good idea to post up some good spots to kick it at... come on AZ riders...... start listing the locations....


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jan 28 2005, 12:49 AM
> *LOOKING TO SPEND THE WEEKEND THERE. ANY NITECLUBS THAT CRACK ON SAT NITE??? PREFERABLY ONES THAT PLAY HIP HOP AND HAVE A MIXED OR LATIN CROWD.
> [snapback]2651848[/snapback]​*


:tears:


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

what's up toro, what you forget about me??? 
see how you are, well jenn hope your bags are packed cause it almost time, plus we are taking my new SUV, so i'll see you guys there


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco+Jan 28 2005, 05:32 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Toro... grab a pen homie...  

Thursday>> Hard Rock Cafe (hiphop/latin) 3 S. 2nd st phoenix


Friday>>>

"PENNY NIGHTS" @ SPORTING HOUSE 1ST & BUCHANAN (LATIN/HIPHOP)//PHOENIX

HARD ROCK (REGGAE AND HIP HOP)//PHOENIX

MATADOR (LATIN OLD SCHOOL & HIP HOP( 125 E. ADAMS)///PHOENIX

MACAYO'S HAPPY HOUR (LATIN / HIPHOP) 4001 N CENTRAL AVE // PHOENIX

CBNC (HIPHOP/R&B) 1420 N SCOTTSDALE RD // SCOTTSDALE

AXIS RADIUS (HIPHOP/HOUSE) 7340 E. INDIAN PLAZA// SCOTTSDALE

THE BUZZ 8PM-4AM 10345 N SCOTTSDALE RD //SCOTTSDALE


Saturday>>>

SPORTING HOUSE

AFRODISIA @ CLUB 201 INSIDE OF SLIDERS 201 S 4TH ST (LATIN/HIPHOP) PHOENIX

*"LATIN LADIES NIGHT" @ JACKSON'S ON 3RD (HIPHOP//LATIN) 245 E. JACKSON ST//PHOENIX *


MAJERLES 9LOUNGE HIPHOP/R&B/NEOSOUL/REGGAE/OL SKOOL HOUSE (24 N 2ND ST) PHOENIX

PATTIES (HIPHOP/LATIN) 7220 E 1ST AVE SCOTTSDALE

CLUB RIO (HIPHOP/TOP40) 430 S. RURAL TEMPE


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Feb 3 2005, 12:22 AM
> *:thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :biggrin:   That's the spot for saturday nights... last september a bunch of guys from diff clubs filled that place up during the Civic Plaza Supershow (went to the club a couple blocks away from the show)... exactly what ur looking for.. lots of hynas and good music plus beer till 2am now...  :biggrin:
> Toro... grab a pen homie...
> 
> ...


right on...good looking out.....and I hear there is a pre car show party somewhere too


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Dam im wondering if theres going to be any pre-show on Friday night anywheres, I know everyone will be arriving on Friday but is there any spots where there will be riders, and will there be riders cruising the NightClubs too?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Feb 2 2005, 11:35 PM
> *right on...good looking out.....and I hear there is a pre car show party somewhere too
> [snapback]2677313[/snapback]​*



Haven't heard anything yet... let me know if u get any details.. i took off that whole weekend... :biggrin:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Jan 31 2005, 12:04 PM
> *I'll be rolling down with UCE.......let's make sure we get another good LIL pic like we did last year.....and Robert....make sure you are around.....heheheheh
> [snapback]2663955[/snapback]​*



nope, I don't do that...ask Hernan!! :tears: :tears: :tears: 















ja ja ja


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

I might get a booth there but really just kinda wanna go peep the show and not WORK :angry: We will see. I wanna meet some of ya'll out there too.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Feb 3 2005, 09:27 PM
> *nope, I don't do that...ask Hernan!! :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> ja ja ja
> [snapback]2680773[/snapback]​*


POUTY FACE ROAD CREEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chula57bomb (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Feb 4 2005, 11:32 AM
> *POUTY FACE ROAD CREEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2682605[/snapback]​*



WHO GAVE U PERMISSION 2 GO???


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chula57bomb_@Feb 4 2005, 10:36 AM
> *WHO GAVE U PERMISSION 2 GO???
> 
> 
> [snapback]2682627[/snapback]​*


hey...aren't you suppossed to be working???? hehehehe.....oh shit...me too....


----------



## chula57bomb (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Feb 4 2005, 11:40 AM
> *hey...aren't you suppossed to be working???? hehehehe.....oh shit...me too....
> [snapback]2682648[/snapback]​*


I AM WORKING GUEY~ U DIDNT CALL ME BACK FOOL!!!


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Jan 27 2005, 09:23 PM
> *:0.... :biggrin: ....         Hey can anyone post that pic of "chile" girl posing by the ride on page 76 of "ladies of lowriding" ??
> [snapback]2651107[/snapback]​*


Hey what's up, still no pic. of the "chile" girl.............come on Toro, I know you got some :biggrin: .......if you post some I 'll even throw in her cell phone number so you can call her and see if she'll do another session at the show this year  ...seriously I got the #


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Feb 4 2005, 08:35 PM
> *Hey what's up, still no pic. of the "chile" girl.............come on Toro, I know you got some  :biggrin: .......if you post some I 'll even throw in her cell phone number so you can call her and see if she'll do another session at the show this year  ...seriously I got the #
> [snapback]2685138[/snapback]​*


I don't believe you...heheheh...just kidding....give me a day or two....I"ll look for the pic


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Feb 5 2005, 01:29 PM
> *I don't believe you...heheheh...just kidding....give me a day or two....I"ll look for the pic
> [snapback]2687052[/snapback]​*


Alexandra (520) 572-xxxx :biggrin: :biggrin: ............you want her home number :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Feb 3 2005, 12:22 AM
> *:thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :biggrin:   That's the spot for saturday nights... last september a bunch of guys from diff clubs filled that place up during the Civic Plaza Supershow (went to the club a couple blocks away from the show)... exactly what ur looking for.. lots of hynas and good music plus beer till 2am now...  :biggrin:
> Toro... grab a pen homie...
> 
> ...


GOOD INFO. THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Put in my vacation days for this show last Friday  Woowoooo, this show/road trip was fun last year :thumbsup:


----------



## LugosCustoms (Dec 4, 2003)

LUGOSCUSTOMS WILL BE IN DA HOUSE WIT HILOW!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

I'm throwing a party at my crib either before or after the LRM show. I live near 7th st and Bell 
I'll keep everyone posted w/ details


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 7 2005, 03:55 PM
> *I'm throwing a party at my crib either before or after the LRM show. I live near 7th st and Bell
> I'll keep everyone posted w/ details
> [snapback]2693384[/snapback]​*



 :biggrin: That's what i'm talking about homie... keep us all posted..


----------



## BOWTIE CONNECTION SOUTH (Oct 26, 2004)

WELL BE THERE!!!!! WHATS UP ROBERTO :biggrin:


----------



## DAWA70CUTTY (Feb 2, 2005)

ILL BE THERE


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

* T T T ! * :biggrin:


----------



## LugosCustoms (Dec 4, 2003)

TTT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 7 2005, 03:55 PM
> *I'm throwing a party at my crib either before or after the LRM show. I live near 7th st and Bell
> I'll keep everyone posted w/ details
> [snapback]2693384[/snapback]​*



new state...new crib...new friends...gotta showup!!!! :0


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOWTIE CONNECTION SOUTH_@Feb 7 2005, 10:53 PM
> *WELL BE THERE!!!!! WHATS UP ROBERTO :biggrin:
> [snapback]2695067[/snapback]​*



who me??? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Feb 10 2005, 10:36 PM
> *new state...new crib...new friends...gotta showup!!!! :0
> [snapback]2709147[/snapback]​*



....and you know this man! Lets try an shoot for the night before the show. Theres a jacuzzi and heated pool at the crib so bring your shorts :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 10 2005, 10:23 PM
> *....and you know this man!  Lets try an shoot for the night before the show. Theres a jacuzzi and heated pool at the crib so bring your shorts :biggrin:
> [snapback]2709452[/snapback]​*


right on party at your house.............Robert can bring the beers...I'll bring the tequila....


----------



## robin (Dec 23, 2004)

Anybody know how much admission will be? It still ain't on the fairgrounds site.


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by robin_@Feb 11 2005, 10:46 PM
> *Anybody know how much admission will be? It still ain't on the fairgrounds site.
> [snapback]2714544[/snapback]​*



prolly like $25


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

TORO GET READY TO PARTY CALI STYLE IN PHX


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Jan 26 2005, 11:31 PM
> *Well, for starters Toro or you can call up the "chile" girl and ..........she made the LRM "ladies of lowrider" on page 76-77 with my ride :biggrin:
> [snapback]2647927[/snapback]​*


i have her telephone #...alex is a sweet girl. :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CadillacDeville96_@Feb 15 2005, 05:08 PM
> *i have her telephone #...alex is a sweet girl.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2730043[/snapback]​*


 :0 :biggrin: ..........yeah that's her. Will she be taking pictures out there again this year ??


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Feb 15 2005, 09:24 PM
> *:0  :biggrin: ..........yeah that's her. Will she be taking pictures out there again this year ??
> [snapback]2731287[/snapback]​*


well tell her if she goes whatever pics we take...she can have on disc for her portfolio........ and I know I'm gonna take a grip of pics at the show.....


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

any street hopping going on ????


----------



## lv93fleetwood (Mar 3, 2004)

We'll be out there with a few cars. Anything jumping off that weekend?


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Jan 27 2005, 06:23 PM
> *what Jen I was there.....you guys set up against the wall and I think you were kicking back on the tailgate of the dually....talk about getting tipsy early.....hehehehe
> 
> Francisco....a new avatar....you trying to call me out????? hehehe..cuz I gotta get a new one for Crazy Cutty too..hehehe...I know those two avatars were looked at a lot.....and well...as long as the guys don't forget me when they leave down there....it's on.....I got some plans already...so yeah...I think we will out do ourselves with the avatar shots...just remember a removable plaque...wink wink
> [snapback]2650691[/snapback]​*


i hope i can make it. my interior might not be done.


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Feb 17 2005, 12:08 AM
> *i hope i can make it. my interior might not be done.
> [snapback]2736947[/snapback]​*



You should still come down Albert, car or not! :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Feb 17 2005, 02:08 AM
> *i hope i can make it. my interior might not be done.
> [snapback]2736947[/snapback]​*


bring the plaque anyways.......


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lv93fleetwood_@Feb 16 2005, 03:58 PM
> *We'll be out there with a few cars. Anything jumping off that weekend?
> [snapback]2734169[/snapback]​*



Yes....I throwing a party at my crib the sat before the show. I live in N. Phoenix on 7th st and Bell. If this is too far for anyone......TOO BAD! :biggrin: 
holla at me
Ryan
734-231-6028


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Feb 15 2005, 09:24 PM
> *:0  :biggrin: ..........yeah that's her. Will she be taking pictures out there again this year ??
> [snapback]2731287[/snapback]​*


probably. she lives in tucson, so its not a long trip....


How about those other girls who took pictures with your car in phx? :biggrin:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Feb 17 2005, 01:21 AM
> *You should still come down Albert, car or not! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2736965[/snapback]​*


i registered today, so hopefully i make it out there. car or not. 

see you there!


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Feb 17 2005, 10:36 AM
> *bring the plaque anyways.......
> [snapback]2738287[/snapback]​*



my plaque is in my car.  

ill bring my shirt. does that help? :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 17 2005, 12:14 PM
> *Yes....I throwing a party at my crib the sat before the show. I live in N. Phoenix on 7th st and Bell. If this is too far for anyone......TOO BAD! :biggrin:
> holla at me
> Ryan
> ...


ok...official LIL photographer for the party......wooooooot woooooooooooot


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CadillacDeville96_@Feb 17 2005, 12:22 PM
> *probably.  she lives in tucson, so its not a long trip....
> How about those other girls who took pictures with your car in phx?  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2738547[/snapback]​*


 :uh: :biggrin:  it's all in good fun .


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Feb 17 2005, 03:02 PM
> *my plaque is in my car.
> 
> ill bring my shirt. does that help?  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2739205[/snapback]​*


I'm almost "in the same boat" as you with your ride Albert, but hope to see you there...........hey that shirt's good if SHE wears it and you make her take it off !! :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Feb 17 2005, 09:22 PM
> *I'm almost "in the same boat" as you with your ride Albert, but hope to see you there...........hey that shirt's good if SHE wears it and you make her take it off !! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2741030[/snapback]​*


hmmmmmmmmm....looks like Toro is going to be busy that weekend


----------



## jcrodriguez1975 (Feb 18, 2005)

*

CAR SHOW AFTER PARTY W/ SPECIAL GUEST!!!

WHERE: THE SPORTING HOUSE (1ST & BUCHANAN)

21 & OVER ONLY!!!

DRINK SPECIALS!!!

PARTY ATTITUDES ONLY!!!



PARTY WITH US ON FRIDAY NIGHT, MARCH 4TH

PENNY BUD & BUD LIGHTS 8pm - 9pm
PENNY WELL VODKA & RUM DRINKS 9pm - 10pm
PENNY SMIRNOFF ICE FOR THE LADIES 9PM - 10:30PM
***** PENNY COVER ******


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> any street hopping going on ????
> [snapback]2734011[/snapback]​[/quote
> BUT OF COURSE


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jcrodriguez1975_@Feb 18 2005, 03:06 PM
> *
> 
> CAR SHOW AFTER PARTY W/ SPECIAL GUEST!!!
> ...


*
hmmm official LIL party for sunday night...might have to get in there and do some shots for the mag.......any hook ups??????*


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Feb 18 2005, 04:55 PM
> *hmmm official LIL party for sunday night...might have to get in there and do some shots for the mag.......any hook ups??????
> [snapback]2745396[/snapback]​*


Sounds like fun  :thumbsup:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Feb 3 2005, 08:27 PM
> *nope, I don't do that...ask Hernan!! :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> ja ja ja
> [snapback]2680773[/snapback]​*


Ask Hernan what. Que pasa boludos El Che will be there on Sunday morning,
what's up with that restaurant from last year???? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Feb 17 2005, 08:22 PM
> *I'm almost "in the same boat" as you with your ride Albert, but hope to see you there...........hey that shirt's good if SHE wears it and you make her take it off !! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2741030[/snapback]​*



Maybe *we* could make her take her shirt off! :biggrin: 


See you there Francisco. :thumbsup: :wave:

Doing anything new to your Cutty?


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Feb 20 2005, 01:02 AM
> *Maybe we could make her take her shirt off!  :biggrin:
> See you there Francisco. :thumbsup: :wave:
> 
> ...


You know it bro !!..............yeah I got a couple of extra things going :biggrin:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

:0 

tilt front end? :biggrin: :0


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Feb 20 2005, 10:27 PM
> *:0
> 
> tilt front end?  :biggrin:  :0
> [snapback]2754091[/snapback]​*


Nah, not quite that dramatic....just an engine swap and a "bit" of touch up on the engine compartment, perhaps a small set-up enhancement, a new display, and a little somthn' somethn' for the top, etc. etc .etc. :biggrin:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Feb 20 2005, 09:38 PM
> *Nah, not quite that dramatic....just an engine swap and a "bit" of touch up on the engine compartment, perhaps a small set-up enhancement, a new display, and a little somthn' somethn' for the top, etc. etc .etc.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2754133[/snapback]​*



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Feb 19 2005, 04:42 PM
> *Ask Hernan what. Que pasa boludos El Che will be there on Sunday morning,
> what's up with that restaurant from last year???? :0  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2749126[/snapback]​*


that restaurant does sound good......we'll make sure Drac keeps his glasses on...the waitress though he was mad at her when he was squinting....hehehehehe.... another round of Tecates please.....


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Feb 21 2005, 10:44 AM
> *that restaurant does sound good......we'll make sure Drac keeps his glasses on...the waitress though he was mad at her when he was squinting....hehehehehe.... another round of Tecates please.....
> [snapback]2755718[/snapback]​*


Hey, is that the restaurant that sold the "mariscos" with that hot azz sause, that had a live "banda" planying loud as hell....??


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Feb 10 2005, 10:38 PM
> *who me??? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> [snapback]2709160[/snapback]​*



YEAH YOU!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

*VISIT OUR BOOTH @Phoenix,AZ 3-6-05 RELEASE OF THE NEW BOWTIE CONNECTION SHOP WEAR*


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Feb 18 2005, 06:55 PM
> *hmmm official LIL party for sunday night...might have to get in there and do some shots for the mag.......any hook ups??????
> [snapback]2745396[/snapback]​*


cant make it. gotta work monday and drive back to LA b4 morning rush hour hits :tears:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Feb 21 2005, 11:49 PM
> *Hey, is that the restaurant that sold the "mariscos" with that hot azz sause, that had a live "banda" planying loud as hell....??
> [snapback]2759515[/snapback]​*


yup yup..that's it...that's the one...with all the purrrrty waitresses.......


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Feb 22 2005, 01:29 AM
> *cant make it. gotta work monday and drive back to LA b4 morning rush hour hits :tears:
> [snapback]2759825[/snapback]​*


you gonna be in Pheonix.........you know we gotta take a big ass pic like last year.......sooooo make sure to look out so we can get as many LILers on here for that pic


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

I'll see you there Toro.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Feb 22 2005, 01:26 PM
> *I'll see you there Toro.
> [snapback]2761328[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

SEE YOU


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

I wish I could make it


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

anyone have a pic of last years' LIL'ers at the PHX show?


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

here you gooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Feb 22 2005, 01:34 PM
> * SEE YOU
> [snapback]2761386[/snapback]​*


see you there Keith..when you leaving.....we're heading out friday


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

wus up everyone! We're gonna get together Sunday after the show at my crib. I'm sure there will be some hops after the show, so after that we'll make our way over to my place


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 23 2005, 08:34 AM
> *wus up everyone! We're gonna get together Sunday after the show at my crib. I'm sure there will be some hops after the show, so after that we'll make our way over to my place
> [snapback]2765074[/snapback]​*


YEAH WE'LL HAVE THE HOP IN FRONT OF YOUR HOUSE 
HOPE U DONT HAVE AN HOA AND GET FINED $$$$$$$$$$$$$$....LOL


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 23 2005, 08:34 AM
> *wus up everyone! We're gonna get together Sunday after the show at my crib. I'm sure there will be some hops after the show, so after that we'll make our way over to my place
> [snapback]2765074[/snapback]​*


we're there for sure..............


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## DAWA70CUTTY (Feb 2, 2005)

there will be much gangsterness!!

i think ill stay down 44th st at the embassy suites that place is tite plus free happy hour and and an actual free breakfast bar!! 8505296650celly


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Hey Toro, where U guys staying at this year?


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Feb 24 2005, 12:40 AM
> *Hey Toro, where U guys staying at this year?
> [snapback]2769227[/snapback]​*


same place as last year....Days Inn on 17th I think...it's across from another hotel and next to a Jack in the Box........


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Feb 24 2005, 04:08 PM
> *same place as last year....Days Inn on 17th I think...it's across from another hotel and next to a Jack in the Box........
> [snapback]2771958[/snapback]​*


we had a little uce party @ that jack in the box last year, friday of move-in :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Feb 22 2005, 01:23 PM
> *you gonna be in Pheonix.........you know we gotta take a big ass pic like last year.......sooooo make sure to look out so we can get as many LILers on here for that pic
> [snapback]2761307[/snapback]​*


:thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Feb 22 2005, 01:34 PM
> * SEE YOU
> [snapback]2761386[/snapback]​*


:wave:

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Feb 25 2005, 04:39 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


does anyone know who will be performing?????


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Feb 26 2005, 01:21 AM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2778899[/snapback]​*



Whats up dawg!......so are you making your way down Phoenix


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Feb 25 2005, 11:21 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2778899[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 26 2005, 11:54 AM
> *Whats up dawg!......so are you making your way down Phoenix
> [snapback]2780070[/snapback]​*


well, i pick up my car tomorrow from bowtie, so if i finish my audio/video and trunk, ill be in PHX by saturday. 

the party is at your house right?????????? :biggrin: 

see you there tru!


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Feb 26 2005, 05:15 PM
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2781223[/snapback]​*



hernan, que onda? :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Feb 27 2005, 01:35 AM
> *well, i pick up my car tomorrow from bowtie, so if i finish my audio/video and trunk, ill be in PHX by saturday.
> 
> the party is at your house right??????????  :biggrin:
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Feb 27 2005, 12:08 PM
> *:0  :0  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2783532[/snapback]​*


damn..gotta see the car.......


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Feb 27 2005, 12:35 AM
> *well, i pick up my car tomorrow from bowtie, so if i finish my audio/video and trunk, ill be in PHX by saturday.
> 
> the party is at your house right??????????  :biggrin:
> ...


you still crashing at my pad?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Feb 27 2005, 02:37 AM
> *hernan, que onda?  :biggrin: :wave: :wave:
> [snapback]2782705[/snapback]​*


yea Sunday night.......following the show, and any hops if there are any


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Check it out.
http://lowridermagazine.com/hotnews/001/


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Mar 1 2005, 01:20 PM
> *Check it out.
> http://lowridermagazine.com/hotnews/001/
> [snapback]2793816[/snapback]​*


SO IS THERE A PRE PARTY SAT NITE IN DOWN TOWN PHX???


----------



## CHYIMPALA69 (Feb 23, 2005)

JACKSONS ON 3RD WILL BE HAPPENING SAT. NIGHT


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHYIMPALA69_@Mar 1 2005, 11:52 PM
> *JACKSONS ON 3RD WILL BE HAPPENING SAT. NIGHT
> [snapback]2796362[/snapback]​*


THATS WHERE I'LL BE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHYIMPALA69+Mar 1 2005, 10:52 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :biggrin:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Feb 28 2005, 02:42 PM
> *you still crashing at my pad?
> [snapback]2789377[/snapback]​*



you have any room? :biggrin: 



im registered, but i dont know if im going to go. if i finish up my trunk in time, then ill most likely head out sunday morning. 

things arent looking too good though.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

DONT KNOW IF PHX SELLS STEEL RESERVE 211 SO IM BRINGIN MY OWN. BETTER BRING MY IRON AND IRONING BOARD TOO CUZ IM STAYIN AT THE SUPER 8. :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 1 2005, 09:37 PM
> *SO IS THERE A PRE PARTY SAT NITE IN DOWN TOWN PHX???
> [snapback]2795775[/snapback]​*


Hey Keith...hit me up if you are gonna make it...you got the cell # too right.....see you out there..


----------



## jcrodriguez1975 (Feb 18, 2005)

*

FOR ALL OF THOSE COMING OUT FRIDAY BE SURE TO PARTY AT...

THE SPORTING HOUSE - 1ST & BUCHANAN

PENNY FRIDAYS :0 
CORONAS 8PM - 9PM
RUM & VODKA WELL DRINKS 'TIL 10PM
SMIRNOFF ICE FOR THE LADIES 'TIL 10:30PM  

2 4 1 LOWRIDER TICKETS TO THE 1ST 500 PEEPS STARTING @ 9PM W/ COVER!!! *


----------



## jcrodriguez1975 (Feb 18, 2005)

* CHECK THIS OUT...*


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Hey Jenn I see you here...hehehe..when you guys and girls leaving???


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Mar 2 2005, 09:56 AM
> *Hey Jenn I see you here...hehehe..when you guys and girls leaving???
> [snapback]2798138[/snapback]​*


tommorrow we leave.... Im working from home, so I can jump on 101 heading to Merced (Flip's) at about 5:30, I think we're leaving at around 9:30-10:00 PM tomorrow. I'm SO EXCITED....this is just another show for a lot of people, but a mini-vacation for me (I needed it!!) I took off Friday and Monday from work  So since I'm on vacation, you know were gonna party like rock stars right?


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Mar 2 2005, 12:02 PM
> *tommorrow we leave.... Im working from home, so I can jump on 101 heading to Merced (Flip's) at about 5:30, I think we're leaving at around 9:30-10:00 PM tomorrow.  I'm SO EXCITED....this is just another show for a lot of people, but a mini-vacation for me (I needed it!!) I took off Friday and Monday from work   So since I'm on vacation, you know were gonna party like rock stars right?
> 
> 
> ...


make sure to hit me up...


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Mar 2 2005, 10:41 AM
> *make sure to hit me up...
> [snapback]2798401[/snapback]​*


PM your Cell again, I lost your business card when we moved


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Man I wish I could go. :tears:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Mar 2 2005, 12:48 PM
> *PM your Cell again, I lost your business card when we moved
> [snapback]2798434[/snapback]​*


ok....pm'd to you........


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Mar 2 2005, 11:02 AM
> *ok....pm'd to you........
> [snapback]2798507[/snapback]​*


Didn't get it  Yahoo IM it to me, LOL 

Look at this :
[attachmentid=117759]


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Mar 2 2005, 12:17 PM
> *Didn't get it   Yahoo IM it to me, LOL
> 
> Look at this :
> ...


Ok now I don't feel so bad.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

feel bad...cuz it's moving....it was suppossed to rain thursday and friday...now it's sat and sun...tomorrow will be monday and tuesday instead..hehehe


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

it's not gonna rain.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Mar 2 2005, 02:09 PM
> *it's not gonna rain.
> [snapback]2798840[/snapback]​*


hell yeah...that's what Im' talking about.............let it shine let it shine.....as long as it's not over 80 degrees...hehehehe


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

yes it's almost time to go, one more day of work


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Mar 2 2005, 02:07 PM
> *hell yeah...that's what Im' talking about.............let it shine let it shine.....as long as it's not over 80 degrees...hehehehe
> [snapback]2799061[/snapback]​*


it's in the low 70's. Beautiful weather :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Mar 2 2005, 01:07 PM
> *hell yeah...that's what Im' talking about.............let it shine let it shine.....as long as it's not over 80 degrees...hehehehe
> [snapback]2799061[/snapback]​*



Last year it was 80 degrees


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by flip11_@Mar 2 2005, 01:37 PM
> *yes it's almost time to go, one more day of work
> [snapback]2799218[/snapback]​*


FLIP! Email me your address so I can Yahoo map it, I'm heading down there tomorrow after work


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> Hey Keith...hit me up if you are gonna make it...you got the cell # too right.....see you out there..
> [snapback]2798091[/snapback]​[/quote ,,,sounds good


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

You have my number Keith. Call when you get into Phoenix, I'll provide the info.


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Mar 2 2005, 02:10 AM
> *you have any room?  :biggrin:
> im registered, but i dont know if im going to go. if i finish up my trunk in time, then ill most likely head out sunday morning.
> 
> ...


I still have room for you if you make it


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jcrodriguez1975_@Mar 2 2005, 11:50 AM
> *
> 2 4 1 LOWRIDER TICKETS TO THE 1ST 500 PEEPS STARTING @ 9PM W/ COVER!!!
> [snapback]2798118[/snapback]​*


LIAR!!!!!!!!

http://www.hybentertainment.com/

SATURDAY
Mar. 5th, 2005

HYB SATURDAYS
The Sporting House

Suns / Blazers
Postgame Party

HYB buys the bar
til 10:30pm including
Hennessy, Hpnotiq,
Grey Goose and more

Portland Trailblazers
will be in the house

• 4 DJs and 2 Dancefloors
• DJs Fashen, Puppy Luv,
Phlava, and Dre
• With Pokafase
• Doors open 9pm-2:30am
• 21 and Over Only Event

The Sporting House is
located on 1st Street & Buchanan
2 blocks south of AWA
Click HERE for map and
info for this venue


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

* T T T !*


Only a couple more days left... my vacation starts today.. :biggrin:


----------



## LugosCustoms (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey guys im coming all the way from NYC dam can I kick it with someone out there in AZ where the partys at man? Im trying to get down with you guys in AZ :cheesy:


----------



## jcrodriguez1975 (Feb 18, 2005)

Yo Loco...

Listen to the commercial on Power for The Sporting House for Penny Fridays!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

pm me if you guys need my number......it's thursday and my road trip starts today after work...............


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Just wanted to wish my UCE Family, Impalas, and anyone else going down from NorCal a safe trip. See you when you get back. :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Just2dvs_@Mar 3 2005, 10:21 AM
> *Just wanted to wish my UCE Family, Impalas, and anyone else going down from NorCal a safe trip. See you when you get back.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2803370[/snapback]​*


thanks  :thumbsup: thanks to all those from AZ who PMd with info incase we need anything


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

If I'm not pre-registered ......what time should I get there to get registered? Or is it too late?


----------



## jcrodriguez1975 (Feb 18, 2005)

<span style='color:blue'>*SATURDAYS @ THE SPORTING HOUSE...
JUST PLAIN BLACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :0


----------



## jcrodriguez1975 (Feb 18, 2005)

*I'M JUST KEEPING IT REAL!*


----------



## jcrodriguez1975 (Feb 18, 2005)

*I'M JUST KEEPING IT REAL!*


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

ONLY A FEW HOURS TIL WE LEAVE.....I CAN'T WAIT!!!! :thumbsup: I better not hear whispers of "look, there's that one girl form LayItLow..." :rofl: come up and say hi!!!!!


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Mar 3 2005, 04:46 PM
> *ONLY A FEW HOURS TIL WE LEAVE.....I CAN'T WAIT!!!! :thumbsup:  I better not hear whispers of "look, there's that one girl form LayItLow..." :rofl: come up and say hi!!!!!
> [snapback]2805085[/snapback]​*


Since I'm not going  I'll say hi from here. :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## stixxinthemix (Mar 3, 2005)

*FRIDAY HOT LATINO SPOT FOR THOSE COMING IN FOR THE PHOENIX SHOW..
CALL STIXX 602-299-9151 FOR VIP'S OR EMAIL BEFORE 5 PM FRIDAY... SPORTING HOUSE PENNY FRIDAYS OVER 1,200 PARTY PEOPLE EVERY FRIDAY....*

*AND ITS NO B/S WHEN WE SAY PENNY CORONA BOTTLES!!!*


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 3 2005, 05:28 PM
> *If I'm not pre-registered ......what time should I get there to get registered? Or is it too late?
> [snapback]2804631[/snapback]​*




uuh...hmmm :0


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

what are you bringing there tru? also if you are not pre registered you are not going to be but you can go saturday until 4 or try early sunday morning like 6


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 3 2005, 03:28 PM
> *If I'm not pre-registered ......what time should I get there to get registered? Or is it too late?
> [snapback]2804631[/snapback]​*


Non-registered vehicles can move in after 2 pm on Saturday or Sunday from 6-10am


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 3 2005, 09:08 PM
> *what are you bringing there tru? also if you are not pre registered you are not going to be but you can go saturday until 4 or try early sunday morning like 6
> [snapback]2805686[/snapback]​*


nothing special.....I just wanted to register my caddy....so i can get a couple wrist bands, and have a place to sit :biggrin: 

...I also wanted to advertise it for sale


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Mar 3 2005, 09:36 PM
> *Non-registered vehicles can move in after 2 pm on Saturday or Sunday from 6-10am
> [snapback]2805812[/snapback]​*



thanks Dawg!!......looks like I'll be there at 6 in the morning....cuz I gotta work Sat afternoon


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

sup people............a few more hours and we're on the road


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Mar 4 2005, 01:29 AM
> *sup people............a few more hours and we're on the road
> [snapback]2807045[/snapback]​*


be safe


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 4 2005, 09:56 AM
> *be safe
> [snapback]2807926[/snapback]​*


we will....you to..and everyone else that is making the trip


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Mar 4 2005, 10:17 AM
> *we will....you to..and everyone else that is making the trip
> [snapback]2808213[/snapback]​*


You guys are leaving tonight right Jess?


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Mar 4 2005, 01:29 AM
> *sup people............a few more hours and we're on the road
> [snapback]2807045[/snapback]​*


We will be too.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

RAINNNNNNNNNNNNNNN,,,THE SHOW MAY NOT GO DOWN :tears: :tears: FUCK IT IM STILL GOING TO GO TO PARTY


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

then shit.....we all better hook up...and make it a big ass LIL party


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stixxinthemix_@Mar 3 2005, 06:01 PM
> *FRIDAY HOT LATINO SPOT FOR THOSE COMING IN FOR THE PHOENIX SHOW..
> CALL STIXX 602-299-9151 FOR VIP'S OR EMAIL BEFORE 5 PM FRIDAY... SPORTING HOUSE PENNY FRIDAYS OVER 1,200 PARTY PEOPLE EVERY FRIDAY....
> 
> ...


AWWWW SHIT!!!!!!!! STIXX IN THE MIX!! WHUT UP FOOL??? I'mma call u for some 2-4-1 passes


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jcrodriguez1975_@Mar 3 2005, 11:00 AM
> *Yo Loco...
> 
> Listen to the commercial on Power for The Sporting House for Penny Fridays!
> [snapback]2803060[/snapback]​*


coo. i hope i get them 2 for 1 coupons.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 4 2005, 01:03 PM
> *RAINNNNNNNNNNNNNNN,,,THE SHOW MAY NOT GO DOWN :tears:  :tears: FUCK IT IM STILL GOING TO GO TO PARTY
> [snapback]2808650[/snapback]​*


'few showers' all day and partly cloudy by 10pm. lets hope the forecasters are off by 12 hours or so. cross ya fingers!!!


----------



## t_durden (Sep 5, 2004)

Just woke up and it's raining still. Started raining about ten or so. Shit better stop by Sunday.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by t_durden_@Mar 5 2005, 03:10 AM
> *Just woke up and it's raining still.  Started raining about ten or so.  Shit better stop by Sunday.
> [snapback]2811672[/snapback]​*


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

It's 10:46 on the westside and the sun is out and it doesn't look like rain. At least for a few hours. I wanna wash my car so bad but it might rain so who knows? not me.


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

Just got home from work in the East Valley and there are some nasty clouds out. But now that I'm home out in the West, it's looking real nice.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

scattered showers predicted......thats nothing to worry about


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

We got here yesterday morning, and it was beautiful.....as soon as everyone else got here at about 9:30 PM last night they brought the lighting, thunder, and rain 
 Today was nice waiting outside the gates at the show - but now it's pouring again  Thank God we're inside the building  it's not all bad tho - the hotel were staying at has wireless


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Hey Jen, is it still raining? We are heading out in th e morning because it is pouring right now.


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Mar 5 2005, 04:01 PM
> *Hey Jen, is it still raining?  We are heading out in th e morning because it is pouring right now.
> 
> [snapback]2813257[/snapback]​*



Yes it's raining still :angry: , but not nearly as bad as it was yesterday. The weather out here id a TRIP, it goes from sunny to cloudy and back and forth in a matter of minutes!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Mar 5 2005, 07:05 PM
> *Yes it's raining still :angry: , but not nearly as bad as it was yesterday. The weather out here id a TRIP, it goes from sunny to cloudy and back and forth in a matter of minutes!
> [snapback]2813271[/snapback]​*


its the end of the world :0 ......j/k


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

it was a bad ass show


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

The show was cool, Texas Ed said there were 11,000 spectators, and they had to turn people away inthe afternoon! :0 

I just got home, and am hella burnt out, we (Impalas) went to Laughlin right after the show and left NV this morning 

It was cool seeing the rides, and meeting some of you LIL'ers :wave: 



*Congrats to Sonny from Impalas - Modesto chapter who took first place in 60's original, and to Tomas - Nor Cal Chapter, who took 3rd place in 60's convertable semi (street?) custom. :thumbsup: !!!!!!*


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

.....oh yeah.... who took sweepstakes?


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Mar 8 2005, 01:37 AM
> *The show was cool, Texas Ed said there were 11,000 spectators, and they had to turn people away inthe afternoon!  :0
> 
> I just got home, and am hella burnt out, we (Impalas) went to Laughlin right after the show and left NV this morning
> ...


thank god i got in line before 2. the line was long as fuck but moved real fast. :cheesy: 
good thing the weather held up too. it was even hot and sunny towards the end of the show.


----------



## lv93fleetwood (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Mar 8 2005, 01:38 AM
> *.....oh yeah.... who took sweepstakes?
> [snapback]2822424[/snapback]​*


54 Bel Air from Desirable Ones took first place in sweeps for Bombs. :biggrin:


----------



## jcrodriguez1975 (Feb 18, 2005)

*ANYBODY HAVE PICS FROM THE SHOW?*


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=163235 I do


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

a few more pics:

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/jenns64chevy/album?.dir=8673


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

nice pics


----------

